

Please tell us what features you'd like in www.hnwatcher.com - julien421


======
bellwether
the only thing worth voting for would be a recommendation engine based on
previous upvotes. i come on HN to explore articles, i'm not looking for
specific keywords usually. but, my past voting history shows what type of
articles i find interesting and getting notifications based on those would be
nice. pricing would be a major factor as well, since HN works perfectly fine
without a watcher.

~~~
julien421
This is a good idea of service, but it is not the goal of HNWatcher.

The idea begin HNWatcher is to track keywords and users in order to: \- never
miss an important news about your topic/startup/product/friend/blog/... \-
upvote while the submission is not too old \- etc...

We also store the stories, so that you can find them whenever you need
(hnsearch, running the search on hn, will give you only the last 1000 items).
And we also track karmas of users.

About pricing: unfortunatly, hosting + emails ( via mailgun ) are not free, so
at one point we will probably have to charge for the service if we have lots
of users.

------
cdvonstinkpot
Open new 'OfferHN' posts in a new tab for me, so I notice them.

~~~
julien421
Sorry, not sure to understand

